
Startup with Steve Wozniak as chief scientist fails after raising $100M - DeusExMachina
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2018/01/22/startup-with-steve-wozniak-as-chief-scientist.html?ana=fbk
======
chmaynard
The role "Chief Scientist" sounds fishy to me. A smart investor might wonder
what exactly that means. I recently decided to avoid purchasing from a high-
end audio equipment company (Sweetwater Sound) where commissioned sales reps
have the title "Sales Engineer".

------
TokyoKid
Another in Steve Wozniak's long list of failures. Which all started with his
fateful decision to leave Apple. One of the biggest mistakes of all time, I'd
say. But I guess he's happy, he took his shares and then stopped contributing
anything to the world.

~~~
DrScump
Yeah, his previous stint at Fusion-io went public and reached only a $2
billion evaluation. _Loser_!

(That's not to credit him specifically with any if its success, but hanging a
"failure" tag on him is just odd.)

~~~
DrWest
[Fusion had issues under Woz]([http://www.businessinsider.com/fusion-io-
reports-loss-cfo-le...](http://www.businessinsider.com/fusion-io-reports-loss-
cfo-leaves-2013-10))

Woz's [Wheels of Zeus
(Woz!)]([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheels_of_Zeus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheels_of_Zeus))
didn't do well either.

Neither of these less-than-glowing experiences redeem him from walking away
from Apple before it's prime. Many share-holders kick themselves for doubting
Apple in this era. Woz should be no different. Except he says unusual things
to the media that exacerbates the more ignorant type of nerd you come across
now and then.

